# Raf waltham dec 2011



## urban phantom (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all this was more of walk than an explore the reason for this visit was to explore the control tower but its all fenced off now . I also needed to test out my new camera so i hope my pictures are better now any way here is some history for you 
RAF Grimsby was initially opened as a satellite station for RAF Binbrook in November 1941. The station was officially named RAF Grimsby although the name of the nearby village Waltham was used by locals and servicemen.Throughout the war the station was under 1 Group Bomber Command. Three squadrons served at RAF Grimsby during its operation: 142 Squadron, 100 Squadron and 550 Squadron.

The station was closed some weeks prior to the surrender of Germany and the hangars were used by No.35 MU for storage and the flying field reverted to back to agricultural use. Years later the A16 was being improved and a bypass for the village of Holton-le-Clay cut into a large proportion of the station.[1]

Currently a memorial to 100 Squadron stands near the B1 Hangar, next to the northern entrance to Holton-le-Clay.[1] There is a memorial for 550 Squadron at the now disused station RAF North Killingholme and 142 Squadron is said to have a memorial in North Africa.Many of the airfield buildings still survive and are currently in use by a Haulage firm and mechanics. Most of the runways have been ripped up and much of it was used to build the road that leads up to the Humber Bridge. Out of the 30+ dispersals built only one remains to this day. It is still quite possible to see the outlines of some from the air however the vast majority have gone.

Notable surviving buildings include the Control Tower, Crew Locker and Dryer Rooms, the Pre-War, B1 and T2 hangars, however much of the station is in a state of disrepair and is also victim to fly-tipping. Old unused farm equipment also litters the station along with various weeds and rubble, and phantoms are also said to dwell there including the body of a headless airman.[2]

A Golf Course, Golf Driving Range and a Go-Karting track have been built on the station and a coal merchants stands on what was once the Fuel Dump. The Bomb Dump has totally disappeared and various buildings in the village of Waltham, Lincolnshire such as accommodation huts no longer exist. The only remaining building in the village is the W.A.A.F. canteen and Kitchen which currently house the Museum of Rural Life and RAF Grimsby Exhibition at the Waltham Windmill.

now for some pictures




Waltham_1970 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf waltham 001 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf waltham 004 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf waltham 023 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf waltham 019 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf waltham 033 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf waltham 032 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf waltham 016 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf waltham 035 by urban phantom, on Flickr

thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## Faing (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, it seems pretty much derelict nowdays.Was a grat place to go exploring in the 60's and there were lots of cool buidings to go in andthings to find especially bullets at the range.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks mate there are many more buildings on the tec site nissan huts hangers and accomadation blocks but thay are on a lorry park and you carnt get any were near them thats my next mission trying to look at them. I would of loved to have seen it back then


----------



## Faing (Dec 18, 2011)

The hole area of linconshire was full of them want it! waltham was in good nick back then as were the others like killinhome and elsham, all within bicycle range.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 18, 2011)

Its a shame there is isnt mutch of those left now sounds ike you enjoyed them im to late to see them now


----------



## Faing (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah the area of lincs was fascinating to me asw sa kid and i still love old aerodromes althogh over here in irelnad we have very little if not none of them but plenaty of other stuff to make up for it.






here try thise map
http://www.content-delivery.co.uk/aviation/airfields/regional/Lincolnshire.html


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks mate


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice post - you can always recreate what it must have been like with a trip to East Kirkby for a Lancaster Night Taxi Run - usually held in November.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks mate the airshow is verry good to if you havnt been i would


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 19, 2011)

I think next year a visit to the airshow will be on the cards. I never tire of going to EK - fascinating place.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 19, 2011)

Its worth it i think it was 12 pounds last year we go every year also woddington to see the lancaster and vulcan fly its good to them takeoff and land but its always packed


----------



## Faing (Dec 29, 2011)

juist watching this great video,i know iti sn't waltham but it is binbrook related and sinonimous with lincolnshire airfields its of lightnings with a queen track playing, sorry if it diesn't fit in on this tread but i think anyone who loves lincs airfields will like it, must visit there in april next year when we are coming over to the uk.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMrbtwtH1C0[/ame]


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work Phantom. This is the one near Grimbo yeah? Just off the A16?


----------



## Faing (Dec 29, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice work Phantom. This is the one near Grimbo yeah? Just off the A16?



Holton le Mud...........


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

Faing said:


> Holton le Mud...........



Excllent Faing Holton Le Clay!!


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 30, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice work Phantom. This is the one near Grimbo yeah? Just off the A16?



thanks mate . yes it next to the traffic lights on the turn off to tetney were the war memorial is its a public footpath takes you in


----------

